# Open Transport Tycoon Deluxe



## Hypes (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone else touched this little gem of a game? It's a simulator of sorts with a large focus on trains - the essence of it is to transport goods, passengers efficiently through a network of your own devising, using trains, boats, airplanes and road vehicles. This sounds simplistic, but there's countless hours waiting to be sucked away into creating your own perfect network, tinkering and improving it to maximise profit. You can go for the easy to setup single-train, two-way tracks, or create huge connected networks with several hundred trains per track all terminating in a single, massive station. Making it all go around smoothly is a gratifying feat 

I've been addicted to this for a couple of years now, and I thought I'd see if I could pull anyone else down with me.  

It's based on an old early-90's game that's gone open-source and is improved and patched daily by hundreds of users. Check out OpenTTD - News for info. You need the original datafiles to install Open TTD, which you can get here: Transport Tycoon Delux data files - Blog of Alexander Mamchenkov


----------



## qwik (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah i've played it a few times i love the tycoon games...have you ever played the new Prison Tycoon?


----------

